# Partition impossible



## Compoteman (11 Février 2012)

Bonsoir MacGé 

J'essaie de faire une partition sur mon Mac HD (sous Lion) mais chaque fois après un freeze de deux minutes (écran figé, curseur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) j'ai droit à la même erreur :

*"La partition a échoué. Erreur : Impossible de modifier la carte de partition car la vérification du système de fichiers a échoué."*

Petites précisions :
- aucun souci pour effacer un disque dur externe
- je veux faire une partition de 20 Go, j'en ai 50 de libres donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de souci
- j'avais déjà fait la même opération sous SL via Bootcamp pour installer Windows, mais ici même Bootcamp me sort la même erreur :'(


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

Ben la réponse est dans le message : "la vérification du système de fichiers à échoué", donc, avec le même utilitaire de disque, onglet "SOS" bouton "réparer le disque" pourrait être de nature à débloquer la situation.

Cela dit, le partitionnement sans effacement peut aussi échouer si le disque est fragmenté.


----------



## Compoteman (12 Février 2012)

Merci Pascal  Je n'avais pas réussi à le faire depuis l'Utilitaire de disque standard mais ça a marché depuis un redémarrage avec Cmd+R.


----------

